

Ask HN: How do you build a portfolio... - yen223

...when almost all the code you've written in your career are proprietary?<p>Should I start building side projects? I'm worried that people will start judging my work based on the project I spent 10 hours/week on, instead of the one I spent 40 hours/week on. How does one avoid that?
======
nayefc
I show projects that I've worked on and make sure to state that this was at an
X company, and the code is their property. I identify the parts I took part
in. Never found any issues with it.

Freelance or side projects are also a huge plus so definitely dive into
either.

